# For fish-haters and new cooks



## QSis (Nov 19, 2007)

Of course, others will love it, too. But it's SO easy and SO delicious that even I, not a huge fan of seafood, even _I_ love it!

Oh, and you can omit the sherry and it will be fine. I did, by mistake and STILL loved it! This tastes like the seafood stuffing at restaurants - where has this recipe BEEN all my life???

Lee


*Baked Stuffed Haddock* 

1 lb. Haddock filets (two good-sized filets)

Stuffing:
1 sleeve Ritz crackers, crushed
1 stick butter, melted
3 Tbsp. dry sherry
1 garlic clove, minced or 1 teas. garlic powder
Chopped fresh parsley or parsley flakes
Ground pepper to taste


Soak fish in a little milk first, about an hour. Mix stuffing ingredients.

Place fish skin down, in a baking dish. Pat stuffing on top. Bake at 375 F for 20 minutes. Serve piping hot with lemon wedges.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 19, 2007)

_I_ a huge fan of seafood thanks you for posting! 

Copied and Pasted!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Lee. I think I will try this. I don't eat fish even though I know it's good for me and my brain. But this stuffing mixture is one of my favorites to have with shrimp and scallops so I know if anything will make me like a fish dish, this will be it. (BTW, you can sub Club crackers for the Ritz and you can also sub beer or white wine for the sherry. It still tastes great!)


----------



## kadesma (Nov 20, 2007)

Not nice Lee, It's 10:30 at night. So tomorrow will have to do..This looks oh so good.. Thanks for sharing, even if it's the middle of the night and the store has gone night night!!!
kades


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 20, 2007)

The above described topping can be used to make baked clams, perhaps with the addition of a little grated parmigiano?


----------



## letscook (Nov 20, 2007)

I have just started putting more fish into my diet and I made this and it was very tasty and easy.
RecipeDetail

I will certainly try this one  thanks


----------



## candelbc (Nov 20, 2007)

I guess I'll have to go fishing this weekend now..


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 20, 2007)

Miss Lee............

I just did this on top of Rainbow trout filets...Yuuumy!!! 

I added a few crawfish, and some creole seasoning. I hope ya don't mind! 

Delish!!!!!!


----------



## QSis (Nov 20, 2007)

Those are great additions, Uncle Bob!  

In fact, I was looking for Old Bay seasoning in my cupboard (among a couple of hundred herbs and spices in there) and I was OUT!

Not exactly low cal, low fat, but .... SO good!

Lee


----------

